# [SOLVED] Building of Boost libraries failed - update problem

## ttre

```
# emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-firewall/ufw-0.34_pre805-r2

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.4.26-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG:    is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

-----
```

38 packages need to be install and after process I see:

```

...failed updating 1 target...

 * ERROR: dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   Building of Boost libraries failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4261:  Called multilib-minimal_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2378:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 2609:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 2256:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 2254:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line  407:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2372:  Called multilib_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2865:  Called building

 *   environment, line 2833:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           ejam ${OPTIONS} ${PYTHON_OPTIONS} || die "Building of Boost libraries failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1/work/boost_1_56_0-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1/work/boost_1_56_0'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-firewall/ufw-0.34_pre805-r2:

 *   CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG:    is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Messages for package dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   Building of Boost libraries failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4261:  Called multilib-minimal_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2378:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 2609:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 2256:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 2254:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line  407:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2372:  Called multilib_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2865:  Called building

 *   environment, line 2833:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           ejam ${OPTIONS} ${PYTHON_OPTIONS} || die "Building of Boost libraries failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1/work/boost_1_56_0-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1/work/boost_1_56_0

```

I did not nothing special before, only as always update:

emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @worldLast edited by ttre on Sun Oct 30, 2016 8:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Post, with wgetpaste, complete build.log of boost

----------

## ttre

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Post, with wgetpaste, complete build.log of boost

 

ok,

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/56qZ86E0UzXODAcckhz9

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Usually internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus) is a out of memory problem. Try to add more temporary swap space

----------

## ct85711

 *Quote:*   

> internal compiler error: Killed

 

This looks like, a typical out of memory issue...  First try commenting out MAKEOPTS  (the more jobs that goes on, the more memory is used).

Also try adding more swap space...

----------

## ttre

 *ct85711 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   internal compiler error: Killed 
> 
> ..  First try commenting out MAKEOPTS  .....

 

it works

----------

